

The purpose of a startup is very simple. Build, be bought, or fail - gregmeyer
http://gregmeyer.wordpress.com/2012/09/15/the-circle-of-startup-life/

======
systemtrigger
Why must a startup be acquired to be judged a success? The aim of a startup is
to make the founders rich. If you own something profitable and automated, it
does not necessarily follow that your purpose becomes How do I get rid of
this?

